# 2004 A6 3.0 quattro whistling noise???



## ryguy886 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All,
I have a 2004 A6 3.0 quattro and over the past few weeks I have been noticing progressively more noise when I turn the car at low speeds. It is intermittent and seems to happen more in the morning or on really cold temperature days. To me it sounds like the power steering fluid is low or the pump is failing but I'm not getting any resistance in the steering wheel like I should be if there was a power steering issue. Could this be something like a front axle going bad? The car has 78,000 miles. Also, When I merge into hifgh speed traffic such as merging onto a highway I get a whistling/humming noise from the drivers front side area? Just not sure if these issue could somehow be related? 
Any Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2004 A6 3.0 quattro whistling noise??? (ryguy886)*

Sounds like cavitation due to air bubble inside the PS Pump. If so then air is getting into the PS system, either from a leaky Rack seal (check for wet rack boots) or from a loose hose clamp typically on low pressure side with no visible fluid leak. Try replacing PS Fluid first and see what that does, recommend Audi G4000 PS fluid. Fix it or your expensive PS Pump will fail early from continued cavitation.


----------



## ryguy886 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2004 A6 3.0 quattro whistling noise??? (GLS-S4)*

Thanks! I recall that when I bought the car the same thing was happening and my mechanic told me that it was just a clamp and they fixed it and I haven't heard the noise in quite some time. Do these clamps fail often? I will have my mechanic check the hose clamps when it goes in for service in a week or so. The weird thing is that it has stoped making noise for the past few days.


----------

